# Costume Rx Stat!



## Hillrat6 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry for the lame title, but I couldn't resist . . . .

Here's the short version of my problem: I suggested to my husband that we dress as a couple this year for our Halloween party (he's always refused). Suggested gender reversals like me as a pimp, him as a prostitute, football player/cheerleader, blah blah. I found a pair of scrubs for 10 bucks at Big Lots, so I thought me doctor, him nurse. Initially, he agreed but now he can't find a nurse costume that meets with his approval (plus, he has horrible legs . . .). I'm gonna go ahead and let him pout, but as far as I'm concerned, I've got my costume. The problem is that it's too blah now that I don't have a hideous male nurse to accompany me. Can you think of anything to spice up my costume? I thought about dribbling fake blood on it, but that seems rather generic. Any and all ideas would be MOST appreciated.

And yes, that was my short version!


----------



## ladybuglady4 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi,

I once had a 'witch doctor' couple costume showup at our party....she was the doctor and he was the witch....cute spin on an old character.
Good luck...


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

You could go as a zombie doctor....make sure you have a big visible zombie bite wound.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I'd say LOTS of blood on it...and not dribbled but splattered, like an artery ruptured during your patient's surgery. You could also have body parts on hand. Seems I saw a bleeding, beating heart somewhere. We had a guest come a couple of years ago dressed as a nurse. Man was she nasty looking lol Blacked out teeth, rubber gloves, urine and blood bags hanging from her neck. Blood bag might work in the case of a surgeon. You might want to consider that as well. Anyway, she won the costume contest hands down lol As for your husband, yeah...men, what ya gonna do eh?










MsM


----------



## Hillrat6 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey, thanks for all the cool ideas. I've decided to go as a PROCTOLOGIST!! I'm going to write "Bea Hind, M.D." across the pocket (unless I can think of something cleverer), and I'm planning to smear chocolate sauce on my scrubs.


----------



## Embalmer71 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ha! You also need a rubber glove with the index finger painted brown. Apply some liquid latex over cotton to get a "clumpy" look. At the risk of starting an arguement, you could suggest to your husband that he be the butthole.


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

Another suggestion for how to do a zombie doctor...

My sister-in-law did this a few weeks ago... she took a lab coat and just wore a bra underneath (but kept the lab coat buttoned up). She cut two holes in the back of the lab coat (where the kidneys would be) and bloodied the edges and then put bloody make-up on her back. She carried a small cooler (as a purse), smeared with blood and, with sharpie she wrote "Live Human Organs" or something on it. Add a little standard zombie make-up on the exposed skin and you've got a pretty awesome looking costume. She got a lot of compliments on it.


----------

